

Starting A One-Man Software Company - paulf
http://littleisv.com

======
par
I love your candidness in your post. I think many hackers will immediately
relate to the things you're feeling, myself included.

A note on co-founders, partners and others: I think a lot of times a second
pair of eyes can really help, someone you can bounce ideas off of, etc.
Sometimes all it takes is a fresh perspective on your problem to really get
past the hump, and that's where a co-founder can really shine. Keep that in
mind as you charge on, best of luck.

